# Just something a little different



## MGH (Nov 26, 2020)

Here's some mixed karat gold in an HCl bath heating up before nitric addition. Includes pieces of a sprue that I flattened in a rolling mill I picked up over the weekend. They did digest MUCH more quickly that way.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Smack (Nov 27, 2020)

Nice batch.


----------



## Shark (Nov 27, 2020)

I would like to try that much karat gold someday.


----------

